# anyone like red cameras for photograph?



## thepiks (Nov 2, 2010)

nm


----------



## thepiks (Nov 2, 2010)

red one cameras rather


----------



## thepiks (Nov 2, 2010)

or is the new one called an epic?


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2010)

TPF is mostly a beginners forum.

Had you realized your keyboard's shift and period keys appear to be malfunctioning?

Do you do Commercial/Product photography?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 2, 2010)

Why not just get a FF still camera?  Do you already have a RED?  If I"m not mistaken the effective mp of a red is just over nine and at 4k it has a crop factor about equal to a APS-C sensor.  If you already have one great, but I'd just as soon spend the money on a FF or medium format camera for that amount of cash.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 2, 2010)

Actually, for weddings I prefer cameras in a pink or lavender shade.  They blend in with most wedding color schemes. 

For nature photography I prefer the ever popular fall foliage camo pattern.  USMC for my Nikon Gear and Seal Pattern for my Canon Gear.

For portraits I prefer bright yellow.  It gets people to smile when they see it with a big bird tripod underneath.

For Sports all my gear has the Nike logo on it in silver or gold.  

For street shoots like the Folsom street fair I like rainbow colored gear.  It puts the subject at ease.   

For formal occasions I like black colored gear with a black bow tie above the lens mount and cumberbund around the bottom of the grip.


----------



## skieur (Nov 2, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> Why not just get a FF still camera? Do you already have a RED? If I"m not mistaken the effective mp of a red is just over nine and at 4k it has a crop factor about equal to a APS-C sensor. If you already have one great, but I'd just as soon spend the money on a FF or medium format camera for that amount of cash.


 
Well, either you are scattered or I am. Red One is a modular system which can handle stills, video, medium format and large format.  Last I heard it was 12 megapixels but with a very large sensor, it compared in sharpness to any camera with far greater megapixels.  It is considered the best of the digital cameras out there at the moment.

skieur


----------



## Scatterbrained (Nov 2, 2010)

skieur said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just get a FF still camera? Do you already have a RED? If I"m not mistaken the effective mp of a red is just over nine and at 4k it has a crop factor about equal to a APS-C sensor. If you already have one great, but I'd just as soon spend the money on a FF or medium format camera for that amount of cash.
> ...


I'm going off of what I've read about them, and they are a very expensive modular system designed primarily for video.  I've not used one personally as I have no need for it but I recalled reading that it had a sensor smaller than a FF DSLR (remember all those threads on the canon forums about the House episode that was filmed with a 5d2?).  The red website has this to say about the sensor in the red one 





> 4K recording utilizes the full  sensor, a 22.2mm x 12.6mm area, 3K uses a smaller windowed area at  16.65mm x 9.36mm area, and 2K uses an 11.1mm x 6.24mm portion of the  sensor.



Compared to the 36x24 of the 5d2 I'd say the sensor in the Red One is smaller.  Meanwhile the camera is priced  in the medium format range (as it should be considering what it is capable of).   I'm just speaking from a strictly still image perspective, the Red wouldn't be worth the money just to take pictures.  I'd rather have a 1d3 or a Leica S2 for the money.  There are good reasons why cameras and lenses for cinema are so expensive, but you don't need to have all of you lenses with T* ratings for photography anymore than you need to be able to shoot continuous 3-4k quality video.  Why pay for features that you don't need? If the OP has a Red One (or an EPIC, which is supposed to be a cut above the one) then by all means go for it, but if he's looking at a camera just for photography or even primarily for photography it seems like overkill to me.


----------

